# Comedy



## Master of Blades (Mar 8, 2003)

What kinda stuff do you find funny in movies and Tv? Like sexual inuendos or puns or just people acting stupid or anything like that? Do you have a favorite Comedy programme or movie?

Growing up around a lot of black friends they like to take the piss out of how they are portrayed in the world of movies and Tv today (The whole Black man dies first stuff etc) and its kinda grown on me. Thats one of the main reasons I liked Scary Movie 1 and 2 anyways lol. As for other movies Dont be a menace to society while...... was sooooooooo funny and My Wife and Kids with Damon Waynes is fantastic :rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 8, 2003)

They're the best!


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Mar 8, 2003)

I usually really think Satire is one of my favourite things to see or read or listen to, just because it's so CRISP. There's a very brittle, biting, sarcastic humour to it that I enjoy. I also like Sarcasm a lot, in terms of general styles, and banter between a straight man and comic is always a fave (think Abott and Costello or others). 

In terms of what I think is funny in movies... usually satires, again. Dr. Strangelove, Young Frankenstein, that sort of thing. I like Wilder's strand of humour, for one, but I also like guys like Robin Williams who'll get up there and blast away at everything.

Another personal fave in terms of pure comic stuff is Dennis Miller's, Dennis Leary's, and George Carlin's brand of humour. As you can tell, I like my comedy with lots of acid.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 8, 2003)

Aint nothing better


----------



## arnisador (Mar 8, 2003)

Yes, he's a genius.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 8, 2003)

I like it all.  Schtick, slap stick, cerebral, crude.  It just depends on 
WHO'S delivering.  Carlin is the king of cerebral comedy.  Dennis 
Miller comes a close second.  Few are in their class.  Slap stick 
rulers would be David Hyde Pierce, John Ritter, and Dick Van Dyke.
Schtick dominators would be Tim Allen, Louis Anderson, Carrot
Top (YES!, I said Carrot Top!).  Crude royalty would be the likes
of "Dice" Clay, Martin Lawrence, Redd Foxx.  Michael J. Fox is one
hell of a comedian.  His timing is impeccable!  Phil Hartman had
abilities handed down directly from God!


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 8, 2003)

Acerbic humor does it for me like nothing else, I have to agree. But I do have to admit I am easily entertained.

I do NOT like the more obvious sit-com stuff like Lucille Ball or Benny Hill. I never got into the Three Stooges (my hubby will watch the marathons). Love Seinfeld, Simpsons, Titus, the Job, and Roseanne. Why Roseanne? Because THAT was my life. I WAS Darlene. 

The Muppets rocked. 

Monty Python was amazing, the Marx brothers got away with amazing double-entendre for their day (hell it's still funny).

Local boys gone bad I love Denis Leary and Steve Sweeny. (BTW, Steve is on daily as part of a Boston rock station's morning show now, so I wake up to him daily).

My father was a great man. Why? He took me to see the Richard Pryor concert movie as a kid. This from a guy who wouldn't swear in front of us. But he saw genius, and made sure I saw it too.


----------

